# Bernie & Kevin



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevin & Bernie 

"We're Whippets, not Greyhounds"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

they're lovely, I love their jackets and snoods


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. They get to wear it maybe 1-2 weeks in the winter when we get our cold weather. BTW, I love Asheville.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Handsome boys! When I worked for The Humane Society our president at the time had whippets and just loved them.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. They are the sweetest. Luckily, they are not overbred.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oooh I just love the last picture of them all bundled up!!! They look like such gentlemen.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

They are very gentle, well behaved and affectionate. Everyone in my development love them.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Kevin and Bernie make such a handsome pair!
They look so warm and comfortable wearing their jackets and snoods.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Soo cute and sitting too. Took us 4 months to get our greyhound to sit and it's so funny as their bums don't even touch the ground. Didn't know you could get snoods for dogs, what a surprise. My boy wears a coat for about 3 months of the year at bedtime and on cold days whilst outside. He has 3 so far. I think he would tolerate a snood but it doesn't get 'that' cold in my region....although I have been known to put a scarf around his neck just so he looks cool.
(and I always thought people who put jackets and bows and ribbons (that does look silly) and so forth on their dogs were ridiculous!)


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL. I think I heard Greyts can't sit. When I first got Kevin, I set him & Bernie up, walked back to take the picture and found Kevin standing next to my leg. He was glued to my knee no matter where I went. Now he loves the camera & stays in position.

I had the snoods made by Christel and she also made Kevin's coat. Kevin is in the green snood. Check out her flannel jammies for Greyts.
Cottage Hound Designs


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love them there so pretty, I'm partial to the strips.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

It's funny, but I'm partial to fawns. When I was looking for a second Whippie, a breeder told me to concentrate on the personality and not the color. Even though I wasn't looking for a brindle, Kevin's personality & soulful eyes won me over. I've never been sorry about my choice. He's considered fawn/brindle & white. I'm always stopped on the street because of his unusal color.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I love the last pic :biggrin:


----------

